# Question



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a Spectra Pure Ro/di 4 stage system. I changed out all the filters and only get 5 gallons of water in 8 hours. I think it has to do with the water rejection at the Ro membrane.

I bought a new 90 gl unit and the rejected water comes out of there like crazy insane, it wasn't always like that, why has this happened. I also have a pump on the unit and no pressure of course. Thanks


----------



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Replaced all filters includes the membrane? Might just not have sealed when you installed the new one.

Do you have a flush valve installed that you possibly left on?

You mentioned you have a booster pump. Whats the pressure at the membrane when you're making water?

Also if you recently took it apart for the filters did the flow restrictor get put back in the correct orientation/location?


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey, wow an answer, some help, there is a god after all. This site is really starting ti suck. Anyway thankyou. 

Ok i did not see a flow restructer or anything in the Ro membrane area.
I just pulled it out and replaced it with a new 90 gallon Ro membrane.

The pressure is nothing at all. I was gonna buy another unit but thats crazy but I'm so frustrated with this. I've been looking for help online.

I've been reading about a flow restricter and was gonna get a new ro membrane and housing and run the rejection line to it to see if i can increase the water. I think I'm gonna have to take it apart and check it out.

I had a few bucks ear marked to uograde the unit or buy another one but money sittin around has a tendancy to get spent else where. Thanks for your help


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Late to this game 

Check the waste port from the RO housing by pulling the tubing out. If you don't find one of these capillary flow restrictor it is missing it as it requires back pressure to push the water through the membrane.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

And there we go, exactly my dilema, thank you very much. Now i know the issue. I guess i should of bought that new Ro/di unit that was on sale instead of paying the mortgage.

Theres always next month. Just imagine running the unit for 4 days and only get 20 gallons of pristine water. The frustration that this issue caused me to tear down my dream tank. The good news is the only thing i sold was my skimmer, that did sting though. Thanks for all who helped me sort out this problem. I learned something new today.


----------



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sweet. Sounds like a step in the right direction. 

I have a spectrapure unit although i added a second membrane to make the water a little quicker. Lets see if I can take some pics tomorrow after work if I dont get home too late.

They all work about the same way though.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I took the ro unit apart and didnt find a flow restrictor. I can't for the life of me think how it would of gotten lost.
So i ordered one today from Reef Supplies 685 for the part and 10 for shipping. I could care less, i need that part. Should arrive this week.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Restricter

I bought a new restricter stem and my Ro/di works great, i managed to make 100 gallons of o tds di water over the course of a little over 24 hours. Thx very much for your help guys, i couldn't be happier.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Glad that you got it all sorted out


----------

